# leopard gecko has one eye shut 4 periods of time.



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

my leo keeps shutting her right eye every so often 4 a short period of time , dus any1 no or can u suggest y?


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

unless there is any mucous or any forign objects in her eye i wouldnt worry about it generally its nothing they all do it from time to time. never know maybe she is winking at you :wink:


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

wel yeh i am a handsome chap so tht woodnt b out of the quetion now wood it? LOL. no she has no mucus or cheesy puffs there so i wont wurry thn.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you will probably find that she does it with the eye that is facing you when you are looking at her - its normal behaviour


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah wel mayb thts tru, well i dnt think its tht serious but jst wanted 2 mke sure, thnx 4 ur advice and i will kepp it in mind.


----------



## dragontattooist (Mar 5, 2006)

mine does that all the time, well actually all 3 do it, so i shouldnt worry


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

thnx, wat age dus a mle av to b b4 bred?


----------



## martijn (Apr 14, 2006)

I had that problem too, i think you' ve got too much light in theyre terra.
If you make it a little bit darker, you'll see it stops.


----------



## dragontattooist (Mar 5, 2006)

> thnx, wat age dus a mle av to b b4 bred?


Well I have read that leos are sexually mature at 6 months so i would have thought that anytime after this and you can breed! It more the female that should be a worry. She should be way over 50g (but not fat) and fed plenty during and after laying (with plenty of calcium power!) 
Also, you might need to do a "winter cooling" and reduce food during this time. It make mating more likely.
However, I put mine together without wintering and they are mating now


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

thnx


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

i would have to strongly advise you not to breed leos as young as 6 months as while it is possible sometimes the eggs are usually infertile anyway and it can reduce the fertility of both males and females if you breed them too young. i would wait untill they are 14-18months old to be on the safe size. by now you shouldnt need to worry about any weight issues either.


----------



## millar (Apr 10, 2006)

welll my female is bout 10 mnths n mle is bout 6mnths, a wasnt gonna put them in the gether 4 bout 2/3mnths n every1 els includin my vet sayd they shood b fine by then, as he'll be 8/9 n she'll be 12/13 by thn, but wil consider not puttin them 2getha til mayb october, we'll see how they get on.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Are you sure October? I know you can induce breeding anytime but wouldn't it be more sensible to wait til early next year? You'll have more customers and find it a lot more helpful. Also have you looked into everything you'll need for incubating the eggs and how to look after the babies when they're born? Have you also got the space to look after them if they don't get sold?


----------

